# My plant went into shock and when it came out...



## Draston (Apr 19, 2007)

I transplanted all my plants one day and 4 of them went into shock but all came out of it within an hour to 3 or so. This one took it a lot harder (think I ripped some of its roots during transplant) and when it picked its leaves up I thought all was well and then 3 or so days later the plant started looking like this... (see attached photo).

Whats doing that? It looks like half the leaf died and half lived.... Should I cut those leaves down or is it too small for that right now?

Once the yellow started to appear I touched the parts of the leaves that looked dead and they were very brittle and flaked off like they were dead just still attached to the plant.


----------



## Draston (Apr 19, 2007)

nothing?


----------



## Draston (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 20, 2007)

*Whats up mang. Well if ya ripped some of the roots during transplant that could be your problem. Have you given them anything beside plain water yet? *


----------



## Draston (Apr 20, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up mang. Well if ya ripped some of the roots during transplant that could be your problem. Have you given them anything beside plain water yet? *


 
Nope except what was in the soil from birth. I have given my babies 0 nutes so far and don't want to burn them up. I am using miracle grow moister control soil right now with 3 month plant food in it.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 20, 2007)

It might be the MG soil. I'm experimenting with it right now and my baby is burned on the leaf tips.


----------



## Draston (Apr 20, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> It might be the MG soil. I'm experimenting with it right now and my baby is burned on the leaf tips.


 
I don't think its the soil because my other 5 plants are fine and they are in the exact same soil. It happened after I transplanted and it went into shock. Maybe it went into shock and was in a weak state that the nutes in the soil were too much for it maybe?

Think I should hack those leaves off or leave the yellow leaves?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 20, 2007)

All plants are different...sort of like people. Some like less nutes than others and vice versa. I wouldn't take the leaves off. Here's the Mandala seeds faq-http://www.mandalaseeds.com/html/faq.htmlI've found this info invaluable. It's helped me find a few probs i've had. Good luck!


----------



## Draston (Apr 20, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> All plants are different...sort of like people. Some like less nutes than others and vice versa. I wouldn't take the leaves off. Here's the Mandala seeds faq-http://www.mandalaseeds.com/html/faq.htmlI've found this info invaluable. It's helped me find a few probs i've had. Good luck!


 
well I mean I took some sicssors and trimmed off the dead yellow parts and the plant is still fine so after all this I figure if it was going to shrivle up and die it would have done it already. I figure it was just my bad luck, oh well. Once the plant gets big enough to support some trimming I'm going to shave the ugly leaves off.


----------

